# The fool came back



## Toefoot (Jun 21, 2017)

Do not know how old the vid is but watching a human reaction is always interesting to me in a life or death situation, something worth studying. Any mistakes?

My hat is tipped to these two ladies, once the robber came back the second time he should have been dropped.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

How about a bit of context?


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

lay off the crack pipe. You're in your own little world, but that's OK, they know you there.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

that's an old one - plenty of mistakes there for the ladies involved and lessons to be learned ....#1 get a decent gun and learn to combat shoot - stay proficient .... #2 good advice for everyone - lock down the place if the shooter makes it outside - if down inside treat him like the wounded animal he is ....


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

He tried to post this video, but hit the image button by mistake.






For the weak of stomach, don't go clicking around on that site. You've been warned.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> He tried to post this video, but hit the image button by mistake.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Warning heeded.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Those ladies need to learn what a head shot is....


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Lucky he was an idiot, those ladies need some range time, and to aim for the head. 
Hope he bleeds out and dies in alley somewhere.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> He tried to post this video, but hit the image button by mistake.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IIRC, the bad guy what hit 17 times. That's 17 holes, not counting exit wounds. And he still managed to put up a helluva fight and then drag his sorry ass to the hospital.

I'm sure those ladies would have been *much safer* with 5-rd mags........


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

The link is dead, what is it about, and where did it happen? Repost a link if you could. {Change that, I think that I am being blocked by a proxy firewall.}


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

MisterMills357 said:


> The link is dead, what is it about, and where did it happen? Repost a link if you could. {Change that, I think that I am being blocked by a proxy firewall.}







Oh man,that guy _had_ to be on drugs. Do you think maybe he was wearing a bulletproof vest? I mean, he must have.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Annie said:


> Oh man,that guy _had_ to be on drugs. Do you think maybe he was wearing a bulletproof vest? I mean, he must have.


Can you post a news title or source, or part of the article? I can't get the link to open, the firewall kills it every time I try. I am in a library, but with part of the article, I can just use a search engine to open it.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

MisterMills357 said:


> Can you post a news title or source, or part of the article? I can't get the link to open, the firewall kills it every time I try. I am in a library, but with part of the article, I can just use a search engine to open it.


I'll do my best

There really is no description. So, here goes...

A hooded robber comes in, girl #1 is caught by surprise; no time to reach under the counter for the gun. She backs away from the counter with raised hands. Crackhead grabs the money, then does a double check around the counter for anything more. He takes off. The girl #1 andgirl #2 grab pistols from under the counter and go towards the door #2 is shooting at Crackhead. Crackhead decides to come back. Why? I dunno.... Girls retreat behind counter and duck down. Girl #2 shoots. He takes off. Girl #2 steps towards the door and shoots again a couple times. Back he comes. The ladies retreat, ducking behind the counter. Girl #1 gets on her cell phone. Crackhead gets shot at again by #2, (my gosh, bb gun?) He goes hopping off into the store area. Then pretending to leave, crackhead instead reaches for #2's gun. There's a struggle for the gun. He gets it just as #1 steps out from behind the counter and shoots him. #1 retreats behind the counter. Crack head reaches over the counter, attempting to shoot #1 with girl #2's gun, but can't (out of bullets?) He goes around behind the counter and falls down as both girls go out the door. Whew, what a mess.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Annie said:


> Oh man,that guy _had_ to be on drugs. Do you think maybe he was wearing a bulletproof vest? I mean, he must have.


I recall he was high on something.



Annie said:


> .......attempting to shoot #1 with girl #2's gun, but can't (out of bullets?).......


Yes, they were both empty.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Back Pack Hack said:


> I recall he was high on something.
> 
> Yes, they were both empty.


Musta been. Made me think of that old song, _"the cat came back, they thought he was a goner but the cat came back, he just couldn't stay away, away, away...."_


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> IIRC, the bad guy what hit 17 times. That's 17 holes, not counting exit wounds. And he still managed to put up a helluva fight and then drag his sorry ass to the hospital.
> 
> I'm sure those ladies would have been *much safer* with 5-rd mags........


I saw a revolver and a small caliber semi-auto. 17 rounds seems like a stretch, but still... The dude took numerous shots and kept going.

Shot placement people... shot placement.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Annie said:


> I'll do my best
> 
> There really is no description. So, here goes...
> 
> ...


Thank you for going to that much trouble, because I really wanted to know what happened. I have bloody had it, with gorillas who think they can do anything, and get away with it.
I learned a long time ago, that someone on drugs can take hits from a .45 and keep coming. So I don't fault their choice of guns, sometimes you have to put a few into their brain.
The girls were very brave, and I love that in a person. We need more of that in society, and I hope that they get medals.

PS: I have it from someone who was in Vietnam, that the enemy took rounds from a .50 BMG and kept coming.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

keith9365 said:


> View attachment 95415
> View attachment 95417


That is a pretty good round, IMHO. I would trust it in a 9mm, to get 'er done.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Easy for me to second guess what Girl #2 did but when Crackhead came back after being shot, she stood there and it appeared that she was yelling at him to leave instead of systematically shooting Crackhead in the head or pelvic area. 

Hard to move when your pelvis/hips are shattered or your brains are splattered all over the MD 20/20 display...

Other than that, a very happy ending with one more Crackhead now deader than a hammer! :vs_wave:


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

It really is an example @Kauboy (you told me so a while back) of the benefit of having your handgun on your person as opposed to under the counter. Because by the time the guy got to girl #1, she had no time to reach under the counter.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Toefoot said:


> Do not know how old the vid is but watching a human reaction is always interesting to me in a life or death situation, something worth studying. Any mistakes?
> 
> My hat is tipped to these two ladies, once the robber came back the second time he should have been dropped.


If its sad I cant watch it. I get depressed easy. Can you tell us about it verbally? Thanks.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Back Pack Hack said:


> IIRC, the bad guy what hit 17 times. That's 17 holes, not counting exit wounds. And he still managed to put up a helluva fight and then drag his sorry ass to the hospital.
> 
> I'm sure those ladies would have been *much safer* with 5-rd mags........


Dude can take a BULLET...


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

StratMaster said:


> Dude can take a BULLET...


Drugs can do that to a person.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

A one shot stop.


----------

